# Clam found off Iceland was 507 - "the oldest animal on Earth"................(oopsie)



## Harpo (Nov 14, 2013)

Yahoo News UK & Ireland - Latest World News & UK News Headlines


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Clam found off Iceland was 507 - "the oldest animal on Earth"................(oop*

Those "experts" do sound a little inept, to only count 80% of the rings, curved surface or not! Also curious as to why they were so keen to kill a creature they'd already determined was a record breaker?


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Clam found off Iceland was 507 - "the oldest animal on Earth"................(oop*

I find it ironic that 'scientists' use one of the most destructive techniques (dredging)of collecting material from the ocean floor and then manage to kill the oldest known creature on Earth. 

It kind of reminds me of an old cartoon in Omni of a Greenpeace ship running into a whale.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Clam found off Iceland was 507 - "the oldest animal on Earth"................(oop*

Sometimes science can lead to stupid actions. I'm reminded of pristine ancient rainforests in south-east Asia (Indonesia, I think) being cut down and replaced with oil plantations so that rich Westerners who feel they're being morally righteous could drive around in biofuel-powered cars.


----------



## Bowler1 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Clam found off Iceland was 507 - "the oldest animal on Earth"................(oop*

Waste not want not! I wonder if they cooked it after? It would be a shame if they just killed it and chucked it out in the rubbish. Anyway, I like clams, and it must have been a BIG one.


----------



## monsterchic (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Clam found off Iceland was 507 - "the oldest animal on Earth"................(oop*

"Was" being the key word.


----------

